# borracho



## Rosemeire

hola,

cómo puedo decir en español "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" con el sentido de _"tú estás borracha"_ ?


----------



## Naticruz

Rosemeire said:


> hola,
> 
> cómo puedo decir "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" con el sentido de _"tú estás borracha"_ ?


 

Em Portugal: «estás com os copos?», coloquialmente falando.

Um abraço
Naticruz


----------



## olivinha

Oi Rosemeire,
Na Espanha, uma maneira coloquial de dizer _estar borracho/a_ é _estar pedo._
_DRAE:_
_*2. *m. vulg. *borrachera* (efecto de emborracharse). Agarrarse un buen pedo._
_*4. *adj. vulg. Ebrio, bajo los efectos del alcohol o de otra droga. Volvió de la fiesta pedo perdido._

Não consigo lembrar de nada equivalente ao nosso _mais pra lá do que pra cá_. 
Vamos ver o que dizem nossos colegas nativos.
O


----------



## Rosemeire

ok. olivinha

acho que poderia traduzir a expressão "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" por "_vos estás a pedo perdido". _
o que vc acha?
un abraço


----------



## Claudia Bocchio

Borracho en el lenguaje popular (muy vulgar) de Argentina se usa "está chupado", "en pedo". Es demasiado informal, grosero, pero lo usamos bastante.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Alandria

Borracho não é "bêbado"?


----------



## olivinha

Rosemeire said:


> ok. olivinha
> acho que poderia traduzir a expressão "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" por "_vos estás a pedo perdido". _
> o que vc acha?
> un abraço


Sem a preposição, Rosemeire: _estás pedo perdido_.



Alandria said:


> Borracho não é "bêbado"?


É.


----------



## claudina08

Nosotros usamos el tèrmino "està ebrio" o "està alcoholizado" en un tono formal,
ya en un tono màs informal y tal vez màs grosero usamos "està en pedo" o a veces cuando esta muuuyyyyy borracho decimos "tiene un pedo azul".
Saluditos


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha, dizer "_está alcoholizado_", é uma doença.
Popularmente dizemos quando alguém está bêbedo que: _está borracho, está bebido, está piripi, empina el codo, está borracho perdido, está pedo, lleva um pedo de mil pares de cojones, va mamado, etc._
Numa linguagem mais polida podemos dizer: _está ebrio, está embriagado,_ etc.
Espero que ajude.
TT.


----------



## Mohebius

"você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" en español se dice cuando una persona está mas muerta que viva, está más en el otro mundo que en este.
Coloquialmente hay muchas formas de traducirlo.- ¡Has pillado un tablón...! , ¡Tienes una cogorza...!, ¡Vaya pedal!, ¡Llevas una mierda...!, ¡Que globo llevas!, ¡Que moco llevas!, ¡Estás como una cuba!


----------



## Tomby

Mohebius said:


> "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" en español se dice cuando una persona está mas muerta que viva, está más en el otro mundo que en este.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
TT.


----------



## Rosemeire

gracias a todos
no saben lo cuanto me han ayudado.
un abrazo


----------



## Tomby

Com licença, uma insignificante correcção: "_no saben cuanto me han ayudado_".
TT


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mohebius said:


> "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" en español se dice cuando una persona está mas muerta que viva, está más en el otro mundo que en este.
> Coloquialmente hay muchas formas de traducirlo.- ¡Has pillado un tablón...! , ¡Tienes una cogorza...!, ¡Vaya pedal!, ¡Llevas una mierda...!, ¡Que globo llevas!, ¡Que moco llevas!, ¡Estás como una cuba!


 
En ese caso, tal vez pordría decir, que esta "prendido", es decir, que no está borracho pero esta a punto...

Estoy de acuerdo "mas para alla, que para acá", lo usamos para cuando una persona está muy enferma, es muy posible que no se pueda hacer nada y muera.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## surfotw10

Rosemeire said:


> hola,
> 
> cómo puedo decir en español "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" con el sentido de _"tú estás borracha"_ ?



En Panamá y el Caribe diríamos:

«Estás tan en fuego que estás ido».

Nótese: en fuego = ebrio, borracho. (coloquial).


En un caso como este, en el que una persona queda ida; generalmente, se habla en 3ª persona. Otro ejemplo:

«¡Jo! ese borracho sí está serenito».

Serenarse = quedarse dormido, estar muy calmado (otro coloquialismo).

¡Qué gracioso este foro!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá se entendería perfectamente en ese contexto: "vos estás más p'allá que p'acá" con el sentido de "ya estás borracha". 

Saludos.


----------



## willy2008

Te tira mas la damajuana que la botella de 3/4


----------



## elvira herrera

Por primera ve participo, saludo a todo con mucho respeto, y espero aportar lo que esté a mi alcance  en este foro..  Respecto  lo coloquial, raramente nos pondriamos de acuerdo a como vertir para otro idioma. En mi caso, hago versiones de Portugues para Español..y yo opino, que una version oficial, seria no debe llevar un lenguaje vulgar, coloquial.  Yo creo que en el caso  la palabra mas apropiada en una versión nomal o seria, puede ser "Ebrio"- Ebriedad ..
abrazos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Condorita Herrera, respeto tu opinión, pero (aunque no soy traductor) considero que una traducción debe procurar reflejar el espiritu del texto original. De esta forma, si el texto original es vulgar, la vulgaridad debe ser reflejada para permitir el correcto entendimiento de lo que el autor quizo pasar al lector.

Pero nuevamente, esta es mi opinión, y respeto la tuya.

Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## wondersilvia

Rosemeire said:


> hola,
> 
> cómo puedo decir en español "você está mais pra lá do que pra cá" con el sentido de _"tú estás borracha"_ ?


 

Usted está más para allá que para acá.

(Más que para alguien borracho, se usa para alguien muy enfermo)


----------



## Claudio B.

Me deram uma pinga de engenho e fiquei de fogo.


----------

